# Canon PowerShot S70 7.1MP and Others For Free



## AndrewZ (May 7, 2005)

Hey,

I thought that alot of you might be intererested in this, so decided to post it

A website I know of is currently offering a Canon PowerShot S70 7.1MP For Free, among many others. The other digital cameras they are offering for free are:

Kodak Easyshare Z740 5MP
Sony Cybershot DSC-T1 5.1MP
Nikon Coolpix 5400 5.1 MP
Sony Cybershot DSCM1 5MP

The website that is offering this is http://www.tinyurl.com/bfcoz . Now dont jump to comclusions... it IS legit. This company has given away more than 8 million dollars worth of freebies, and I, myself, have recieved an ipod and ipod shuffle.

All you do is signup, complete a sponser offer (like free trials of stuff), and refer some friends... definatly worth one of these cameras.

If you have any questions feel free to ask me, I dont mind at all helping. Post here and I will reply ASAP.

Thanks and Goodluck!


----------

